# Modafinil



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

This may be a little bit OT, however I'm sure many people are familiar with Modafinil.

I've got some from united pharmacies uk md, but even though it looks legit (Sun Pharma), I took 200mg two days in a row and felt little difference. It's just a strange feeling with slight dizziness and tunnel vision.

I gave it to my buddy to try and he said he was tripping balls from it - took it 9AM in the morning, energy levels off the roof and didn't sleep for 36 hours. He weighs 20kg less than me though, could that be the difference? I'm 105 kg, he is 85 kg. I'm also on PCT at the moment (Clomid/Nolva), could that be negating effects of modafinil?

Any comments appreciated.

P.S. Mods: Is it against the rules to discuss modafinil sources? I'd like to find a good one with legit stuff.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

its just like being on a load of caffeine for 12 hours for me... gives me some focus in work if I have not slept much


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

dbaird said:


> its just like being on a load of caffeine for 12 hours for me... gives me some focus in work if I have not slept much


Where do you get your stuff from if it's not a secret and what brand?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

What is it??


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> What is it??


Basically it's a drug that keeps you awake and maxes out concentration for at least 12 hours straight (varies from person to person). Helps a lot those who have mentally challenging jobs, like me - I'm a software engineer. I've seen some people say that they have a better workout if they take modafinil before it.


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

neverminder said:


> This may be a little bit OT, however I'm sure many people are familiar with Modafinil.
> 
> I've got some from united pharmacies uk md, but even though it looks legit (Sun Pharma), I took 200mg two days in a row and felt little difference. It's just a strange feeling with slight dizziness and tunnel vision.
> 
> ...


Tried the same brand and literally felt nothing!


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

uubiduu said:


> Tried the same brand and literally felt nothing!


Yeah, I don't understand it. All the reviews I've read about the brand and source were positive. Also the fact that it made my buddy to go nuts like that duracell rabbit - indicates that the stuff is legit. I've been reading that some people have higher tolerance therefor should increase the dosage. I'm trying 400mg today to see how it goes.


----------



## 1shoe (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm the same mate got mine from united pharmacy took 1 felt nothing next day took 2 still felt nothing


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

1shoe said:


> I'm the same mate got mine from united pharmacy took 1 felt nothing next day took 2 still felt nothing


Well, I can't say I feel nothing. There is definitely some weird feeling, only i wouldn't call it super concentration. For me it's a combination of slight dizziness and tunnel vision.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

you should not be getting a 'buzz' or any other feeling from modafinil , it should simply keep you awake and more focused when you would normally be tired. if you want a buzz etc you are taking the wrong compound


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

pugster said:


> you should not be getting a 'buzz' or any other feeling from modafinil , it should simply keep you awake and more focused when you would normally be tired. if you want a buzz etc you are taking the wrong compound


So what's the right compound? Piracetam maybe? I'm not very keen on the likes of ritalin or adderal.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Try Demiurge by Anteus labs it's pretty good for this.

Nothing like adderal though...that's a class in its own lol


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

ConP said:


> Try Demiurge by Anteus labs it's pretty good for this.
> 
> Nothing like adderal though...that's a class in its own lol


Demiurge - based on Phenylpiracetam. From wikipedia: "Phenylpiracetam (Phenotropil, Carphedon) is a derivative of the nootropic drug piracetam. Used as a stimulant nootropic drug that can be up to 30-60 times more potent than piracetam."

Looks like a strong stuff, although only 4 stars on amazon reviews.

This confirms that we're on the right track though: "Because it is claimed to increase physical stamina and provide improved tolerance to cold weather, it appears on the lists of banned substances issued by the World Anti-Doping Agency. This list is applicable in all Olympic sports."


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

neverminder said:


> Demiurge - based on Phenylpiracetam. From wikipedia: "Phenylpiracetam (Phenotropil, Carphedon) is a derivative of the nootropic drug piracetam. Used as a stimulant nootropic drug that can be up to 30-60 times more potent than piracetam."
> 
> Looks like a strong stuff, although only 4 stars on amazon reviews.
> 
> This confirms that we're on the right track though: "Because it is claimed to increase physical stamina and provide improved tolerance to cold weather, it appears on the lists of banned substances issued by the World Anti-Doping Agency. This list is applicable in all Olympic sports."


It's not THAT strong. Plus you can only use a few days in a row or else a tolerance is built.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

ConP said:


> It's not THAT strong. Plus you can only use a few days in a row or else a tolerance is built.


Yeah, this is probably why I tried modafinil - apparently you can use it for years, so tolerance must build quite slowly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

neverminder said:


> So what's the right compound? Piracetam maybe? I'm not very keen on the likes of ritalin or adderal.


i dont know of any nootropics that will do what you are asking, if you want this for recreational purposes then the only options open are the amphetamine class drugs /legal highs/research chemicals.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

pugster said:


> i dont know of any nootropics that will do what you are asking, if you want this for recreational purposes then the only options open are the amphetamine class drugs /legal highs/research chemicals.


No, my goal is focus, motivation and mental alertness. I think I'll try one of the *racetams next like this Demiurge.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

neverminder said:


> No, my goal is focus, motivation and mental alertness. I think I'll try one of the *racetams next like this Demiurge.


persoanlly i'd add 1g of L-Tyrosine to the modafinil plus a b complex vitamin, they are very systergenic , if that doesnt work increase the L-Tyrosine to 2g , if that combination doesnt liven you up you need the amphetamine class.


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmm strange, i have always got my Mods from UP and love them! Ordered a batch the other day as well and seem to be working fine.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, I took 400mg 6 hours ago and so far feeling reasonably alert (no usual drag for a nap), so maybe it's working as it supposed to and I was just expecting more "buzz", but I guess this will do. United pharma uk md is as usually "under maintenance", that's just getting annoying.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

All these nootropics and stuff interest me, Is there something to enhance mood or similar?


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> All these nootropics and stuff interest me, Is there something to enhance mood or similar?


It seems there are quite a few for this purpose: Aniracetam, Noopept, Sulbitiamine, Inositol, Adrafinil. It's all down to trying what works best for you I suppose.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I love the stuff but you need to find a dose that suites you ...For me its 100mg for a wakey up or 150-200mg for complete consecration on the project im doing ........Cant sleep that well after building up the dose eg 1 month on

Get a pill cutter for spiting them as tabs come in 200mg or 100mg


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

an NZT-48 pill would be great


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

It's a funny one. When I first took it, it was like someone opened my mind to a new way of thinking. I could write and talk about ideas for hours on end with extreme clarity, focus and conviction. It blew my ****in mind. It was like being the person I'd always wanted to be. But tolerance seemed to build almost instantly and I could only take it once or twice a week.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/167547-how-many-you-steroid-users-actually-monitor-your-health-properly-7.html

Post #93

I knocked this out in about 40 minutes on 150mg of Armodafinil. I re-read it the next day to make sure it wasn't drugged-up bollocks but it wasn't. I could hardly get the ideas and words out quickly enough onto the page. For me, it was the greatest feckin thing ever. But since I started Venlafaxine, it seems to do nothing, which is a shame. I'm tapering off Venlafaxine at 10%/week so migth get me a few once I'm off.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Wtf I've never heard of any of these drugs


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

took one once after a night on the beer, and fell asleep about 5 minutes later lol.....still got the rest not used. they look like Viagra don't they?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Little white pills mate in a blister pack


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Has anyone else used these much? I've done a lot of reading on these and they are quite appealing to me. Will be starting a new job soon, high pressure and long hours, was thinking about getting these to take on a morning to give me a clear/none-drugged up boost.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i think this will be an essential drug for me when i get in to medical school lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> i think this will be an essential drug for me when i get in to medical school lol


If the articles I've been reading are anything to go by, its already used extensively by students. If the effects are anything like what most describe, I can see it being very helpful. 12 hours of constant focus. Seems good to me.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

squatthis said:


> If the articles I've been reading are anything to go by, its already used extensively by students. If the effects are anything like what most describe, I can see it being very helpful. 12 hours of constant focus. Seems good to me.


ye seems great. i have terrible focus sometimes while doing essays etc so this would be so useful lol my mind is like a scatter diagram of information


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> ye seems great. i have terrible focus sometimes while doing essays etc so this would be so useful lol my mind is like a scatter diagram of information


I think it would be perfect for essays. The info is always there for me, its just the focus to put it down in a logical manner with quality references and well structured arguments.

Have you tried it before at all?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I think it would be perfect for essays. The info is always there for me, its just the focus to put it down in a logical manner with quality references and well structured arguments.
> 
> Have you tried it before at all?


i have not mate. I will def get some in though pending my application lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> i have not mate. I will def get some in though pending my application lol


Fair enough. Good luck with that :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Fair enough. Good luck with that :thumbup1:


thanks


----------



## Prof (Aug 27, 2013)

dbaird said:


> its just like being on a load of caffeine for 12 hours for me... gives me some focus in work if I have not slept much


Really? It gave me NO boost in energy.. it only promoted wakefulness. I would be dead tired, still awake and irritated on modafinil if I did not take it with a stim, like CAF. Basically it allowed me to concentrate on a mindless task for hours on end. However, I find that I get irritated as HELL if somebody bothers me during that task...it has its purpose, but for bb'ers and pl'ers I don't see it...I was a grumpy f'er on it and decided it wasn't worth it. Also AP moda is 'dirty' I thought. I have tried proper modafinil, and it felt much nicer than sun pharma ...you get what you pay for I guess.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Prof said:


> Really? It gave me NO boost in energy.. it only promoted wakefulness. I would be dead tired, still awake and irritated on modafinil if I did not take it with a stim, like CAF. Basically it allowed me to concentrate on a mindless task for hours on end. However, I find that I get irritated as HELL if somebody bothers me during that task...it has its purpose, but for bb'ers and pl'ers I don't see it...I was a grumpy f'er on it and decided it wasn't worth it. Also AP moda is 'dirty' I thought. I have tried proper modafinil, and it felt much nicer than sun pharma ...you get what you pay for I guess.


Cheers for the input. I wasn't looking to use it for BBing, but for concentrating on work for long stretches of time.

Will keep in mind about the difference between generic and branded, care to elaborate on itbeing "dirty"?


----------



## Prof (Aug 27, 2013)

Sort of like drinking cheap versus expensive vodka...I just felt more irritable and too zoned out on the generic. Its hard to describe in words. But when you try the branded vs generic, you'll know what I mean. I know that says f'all..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Prof said:


> Sort of like drinking cheap versus expensive vodka...I just felt more irritable and too zoned out on the generic. Its hard to describe in words. But when you try the branded vs generic, you'll know what I mean. I know that says f'all..


did you get from United pharmacies or is there somewhere better?


----------



## Prof (Aug 27, 2013)

I got it a while a go, about a year ago, from ADC, it was the sun pharma stuff... I bought some stuff from a UK based co. who made peps, AIs and SERMs, but I can't remember (and can't say as they also made orals) who they are ...but the moda was on par with branded, but was more expensive than generic, cheaper than branded...


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

ConP said:


> Try Demiurge by Anteus labs it's pretty good for this.
> 
> Nothing like adderal though...that's a class in its own lol


Would like to try adderal, what chemists stock it?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Skinny Guy said:


> Would like to try adderal, what chemists stock it?


Adderal is a very restricted drug.

Your best bet would be to make friends with college students as it's widely used for study purposes.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

I have no friends, will you be my friend? :lol:


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

I've used Modafinil on and off for a year, I have a young family and a testing job as a software developer. I could not keen taking various stims such as Eph, Clen etc so gave this a try. It really is amazing and gave me great concentration and creativity, even with vocabulary, which I know sounds stupid. I take 100mgs first thing in morning with strong coffee and don't eat for 2 hours, I believe this is key, having an empty stomach makes all the difference and I believe that's why some of you don't get any results. It's never going to give you a physical buzz, so if that's what you are after I'd suggest using something else.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

I should also add that it puts me in a great mood, it's almost a little reverse engineered anti depressant. I sometimes use it in PCT for mood and mental clarity.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

deano said:


> I should also add that it puts me in a great mood, it's almost a little reverse engineered anti depressant. I sometimes use it in PCT for mood and mental clarity.


i find it takes something away from my mood, but most stimulants do. makes my mood flat


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

I did see someone else once say that, luckily for me, due to sleep deprivation I'm never in a great mood haha


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Is modafinil a restricted drug also?

If not then whats the average cost of if?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

About a fiver for 10 tabs


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> About a fiver for 10 tabs


Is that normal price as i found that price at UP but other sites are much more expensive(over a quid per tab)so not sure on the quality of it from UP?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Is that normal price as i found that price at UP but other sites are much more expensive(over a quid per tab)so not sure on the quality of it from UP?


thats generic i think.. more expensive for branded which tbh if i get some ill go for branded.

what brand i duno lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I really want to try this...just occasionally when my mood needs lifting. I'll have a look around & see what I can dig up.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had no problem with generics.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Would this help with musical or art creativity/inspiration??

I lose concentration pretty quickly lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Would this help with musical or art creativity/inspiration??
> 
> I lose concentration pretty quickly lol


Ye definitely


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Would this help with musical or art creativity/inspiration??
> 
> I lose concentration pretty quickly lol


I've read of plenty of people using it to write, and I suppose thats creative.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Could be interesting


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

It's interesting that the tolerance level for modafinil is so different from person to person. I took 400 mg 11 am and went to sleep normally at about 10 pm, but my buddy took 200 mg 9 am in the morning and was tripping balls for two days straight without sleep. So I use it 2-3 days a week max so I wouldn't build up tolerance, beats the caffeine, what can I say.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> i think this will be an essential drug for me when i get in to medical school lol


Just be careful you don't tell anyone. Using drugs which are prescribed for ADHD is considered academic doping and in the US can get you expelled from uni. Don't know if that's the case in the UK yet, but to be on the safe side don't let on.

Though if you're about to enter medical school you're obviously clever enough that I'm teaching you how to suck eggs.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I really want to try this...just occasionally when my mood needs lifting. I'll have a look around & see what I can dig up.


And what did you find?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

rectus said:


> And what did you find?


Forgot all about it until you reminded me. I'll have a look...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Forgot all about it until you reminded me. I'll have a look...


If only you had a better cognitive ability...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

rectus said:


> If only you had a better cognitive ability...


Found two places one's on Reddit & only takes Bitcoins the other is pricey...so dunno where to look.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Found two places one's on Reddit & only takes Bitcoins the other is pricey...so dunno where to look.


http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.md/Modalert_Modafinil_200mg_10_Tablets_p_974.html

Is this no good?


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

UnitedPharmacies mate


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

My brothers in the forces , got his from china still gave a few tabs lying around, mod alert , he didn't sleep for 3 days and wrote and drew diagrams blueprints and evacuation plans for a world war 3 bunker


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

zack amin said:


> My brothers in the forces , got his from china still gave a few tabs lying around, mod alert , he didn't sleep for 3 days and wrote and drew diagrams blueprints and evacuation plans for a world war 3 bunker


I've always wanted to draw up a blueprint but I have no architectural background, I'll be getting some Modafinil so I'll report back. Hopefully I design a blueprint of a pre-existing bank and we can take park in a UK-M Heist codenamed "Lactating Nipple".

Looking good in your avatar btw. [0% ****]


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Be aware if you're self medication this if it's anything like ritalin you really need watch your blood pressure. High BP and tachycardia are symptoms of OD.

If you're prescribed one of this family of drugs you have to have an ECG prior, plus your bloods and BP. If you're gonna self medicate it's worth getting checked out first.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Be aware if you're self medication this if it's anything like ritalin you really need watch your blood pressure. High BP and tachycardia are symptoms of OD.
> 
> If you're prescribed one of this family of drugs you have to have an ECG prior, plus your bloods and BP. If you're gonna self medicate it's worth getting checked out first.


Yeah, that would be the smart thing to do... but how many of us think we're smarter than science? We're God's here, nothing can hurt us! And if it does somehow kill the immortal, none of us will ever know and we will continue to live in our ignorance.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

rectus said:


> Yeah, that would be the smart thing to do... but how many of us think we're smarter than science? We're God's here, nothing can hurt us! And if it does somehow kill the immortal, none of us will ever know and we will continue to live in our ignorance.


True, I only mention it because on the info that comes with medication like that, in the side effects list is the "sudden death". Kinda makes you think.

Even if you don't go down the ECG route definitely get your BP checked. Also worth investigating possible drug interactions re side effect exacerbation and note that modafinil and others can cause liver/kidney problems which if you're using AAS is rather important.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Just ordered "Modalert (Modafinil) - 200mg (10 Tablets)". Any recommendations on how much and when I should take it? I definitely will take it if I get a job interview!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

rectus said:


> Just ordered "Modalert (Modafinil) - 200mg (10 Tablets)". Any recommendations on how much and when I should take it? I definitely will take it if I get a job interview!


1 tab on waking. then u top up with another midday i thnk is protocol. but one tab morning should be enough


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Modafinil + Omega 3 =


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Did you get 'em from UP?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

rectus said:


> Modafinil + Omega 3 =


Forgive me for being stupid but i don't get it.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

rectus said:


> I've always wanted to draw up a blueprint but I have no architectural background, I'll be getting some Modafinil so I'll report back. Hopefully I design a blueprint of a pre-existing bank and we can take park in a UK-M Heist codenamed "Lactating Nipple".
> 
> Looking good in your avatar btw. [0% ****]


0% is still a percent , you extremely small percentile of a ****


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Did you get 'em from UP?


I did indeed, along with my anastrozole. They gave me a discount for some unknown reason...



Sc4mp0 said:


> Forgive me for being stupid but i don't get it.


You'll need to watch the film Limitless to understand.



zack amin said:


> 0% is still a percent , you extremely small percentile of a ****


-2 ****?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

rectus said:


> Just ordered "Modalert (Modafinil) - 200mg (10 Tablets)". Any recommendations on how much and when I should take it? I definitely will take it if I get a job interview!


1 tab in the morning to start. Watch your caffeine intake.

If you're not focused enough then you can ramp up the dose after a week.

Keep an eye on your blood pressure. Don't drink alcohol.

If you're using it specifically for concentration upto 425mg a day can be used, but there is no conclusive evidence 400mg works more effectively than 200mg.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> 1 tab in the morning to start. Watch your caffeine intake.
> 
> If you're not focused enough then you can ramp up the dose after a week.
> 
> ...


It's not a cumulative effect is it? I just thought you took it when you needed it e.g. you're about to enter the Crystal Maze. Nice info  Spanks


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

rectus said:


> You'll need to watch the film Limitless to understand.


Ah ok,not watched it. Cheers will keep my eyes open for it if its worth it.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Ah ok,not watched it. Cheers will keep my eyes open for it if its worth it.


I thought it was excellent. Not quite perfect but certainly worth a watch. Afterwards you'll be necking as many unproven nootropics as you can.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

rectus said:


> It's not a cumulative effect is it? I just thought you took it when you needed it e.g. you're about to enter the Crystal Maze. Nice info  Spanks


I'm not actually sure. There seems to be a lot of conflicting info out there. Guess you're gonna have to just try and see what works. Just don't use it for the first time when you go for an interview! :lol:


----------



## paulow (Jul 17, 2013)

ive recently been taking this stuff too to help with my shift work and also preparing for interviews... i got hold of some called Waklert 150 which is 150mg of armondafinil. this stuff WORKS. i find myself able to concentrate better and for longer, do more in a short amount of time, have extreme tunnel vision and also a find it to be somewhat of a mood enhancer. only thing is that since ive been taking it for the past few days, i find that when i stop i feel kinda ****ty and usually end up trying to make up for the lack of motivation with a **** load of caffeine which doesnt really work anywhere near as well. i got 20 of the waklert pills (just under 10 left now) and a few modvigil which are 200mg modafinil. i find that these are actually less effective than when i take half a waklert 150. definatley wana give modlert a go now, where to get my hands on this stuff?? this order came from a friend whos left the country now


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

How long does UP take for delivery? Says between 7-14 days but a more accurate description would be good.

Will give these a go,especially considering the price difference to other brands its worth a punt.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> How long does UP take for delivery? Says between 7-14 days but a more accurate description would be good.
> 
> Will give these a go,especially considering the price difference to other brands its worth a punt.


2 weeks with the standard delivery. Never tried the express.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

rectus said:


> It's not a cumulative effect is it? I just thought you took it when you needed it e.g. you're about to enter the Crystal Maze. Nice info  Spanks


No it isn't, you are correct, just take it when you think you'll need it...take it ED and you will be popping loads of tabs to get the same effects that your original dose gave you!

It's not something you want to be on everyday anyway! Lol

I personally think its a bit sh!t anyway


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I personally think its a bit sh!t anyway


Why do you think that? My opinion isn't valid as of yet but if it can increase your productivity it seems like win win. I have a real hard time focusing, for instance right I'm writing my C.V yet I'm on here. I need a job so I can buy all my drugs! Hopefully it can provide me with that because being the way I am is counter-productive.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

rectus said:


> Why do you think that? My opinion isn't valid as of yet but if it can increase your productivity it seems like win win. I have a real hard time focusing, for instance right I'm writing my C.V yet I'm on here. I need a job so I can buy all my drugs! Hopefully it can provide me with that because being the way I am is counter-productive.


Didn't do a lot for me tbh, that's why I think that


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Didn't do a lot for me tbh, that's why I think that


Did your mum beat you in a game of chess? That is not proof it doesn't work, she's just been practising more. I suppose it's hard to gauge whether something like this works for some people. Nootropics did nothing for me (the ONE that I tried), but that was an ebay source so I probably have liver damage as it was probably paracetamol. I think it's @Conscript who takes a vast array of Nootropics. I worry for the lady, his mind is controlled by a constant stream of dodgy drugs. How can he even know if a thought is his own?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

rectus said:


> Why do you think that? My opinion isn't valid as of yet but if it can increase your productivity it seems like win win. I have a real hard time focusing, for instance right I'm writing my C.V yet I'm on here. I need a job so I can buy all my drugs! Hopefully it can provide me with that because being the way I am is counter-productive.


Hmmm. Please don't use drugs to provide a solution, or even an adjunct.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Hmmm. Please don't use drugs to provide a solution, or even an adjunct.


I get your point, but how can I fix this foggyness I have? I'm sure there's a Doctor who could diagnose me somewhere of something other than being "thick".


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

rectus said:


> I get your point, but how can I fix this foggyness I have? I'm sure there's a Doctor who could diagnose me somewhere of something other than being "thick".


Tell him you have low testosterone.....that's usually the cause for all of life's problems on this forum


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

rectus said:


> I get your point, but how can I fix this foggyness I have? I'm sure there's a Doctor who could diagnose me somewhere of something other than being "thick".


It is obvious you are not thick, & I truly hope you don't ever think you are. But do you mean you have brain fog?

If you do, I would insist that you get a Neurological referral.

Please, pm me if I can help in any way.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

rectus said:


> I get your point, but how can I fix this foggyness I have? I'm sure there's a Doctor who could diagnose me somewhere of something other than being "thick".


See a specialist. Seriously. Lack of focus and concentration do not equal thick.

Is it concentration that's the issue or a fogginess?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

How did this turn into a Rectus needs therapy thread...

Well my mind goes a complete blank when I try to do maths. If I sit and try to do coursework I just can't think or make sense of a question when I know it's simple. It's like I have a block. It's frustrating that I just cannot focus on a task and get it done.

I can have an intelligent real world conversation with no problems.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Is it just maths that's the problem? Or is it any kind of task that requires concentration for longer than 15mins? Do you overthink maths?

How old are you out of interest?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Meditation/self-hypnosis are the best ways to relax the mind before studying, clears the mind


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

rectus said:


> How did this turn into a Rectus needs therapy thread...
> 
> Well my mind goes a complete blank when I try to do maths. If I sit and try to do coursework I just can't think or make sense of a question when I know it's simple. It's like I have a block. It's frustrating that I just cannot focus on a task and get it done.
> 
> I can have an intelligent real world conversation with no problems.


So, all that proves at the moment is that you're maths need improvement. If you cannot do something it is mostly because you haven't been shown how.

Rectus doesn't need therapy, we're giving a mate some support. 

Edit: Yes I've made a some grammatical mistakes, but I've 'had a few'. :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If you need to brush up on your Math..

https://www.khanacademy.org/math/arithmetic

Or something a bit more challenging..

http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/audio-video-courses/#mathematics


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

being able to do one thing and not another means you do not have cognitive impairment , maybe you are just mortal like the rest of us? - i.e good at some things and not others......

*im **** at math aswell , cant be low test im already on TRT , might need to talk to the GP about my obvious low GH levels 

*go and visit your local dementia ward and you will see cognitive dysfunction.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Conscript said:


> Meditation/self-hypnosis are the best ways to relax the mind before studying, clears the mind


Any good links on self-hypnosis? I do highly rate hypnosis.



latblaster said:


> So, all that proves at the moment is that you're maths need improvement. If you cannot do something it is mostly because you haven't been shown how.
> 
> Rectus doesn't need therapy, we're giving a mate some support.
> 
> Edit: Yes I've made a some grammatical mistakes, but I've 'had a few'. :lol:


I used to be able to do maths fine, it's just blackness that takes over my mind now. It really holds me back in terms of job prospects. I am going to fix it by going back to basic maths to try and fix it though.



Conscript said:


> If you need to brush up on your Math..
> 
> https://www.khanacademy.org/math/arithmetic
> 
> ...


I've spent a lot of hours on khanacademy! Mostly the biology section.



pugster said:


> being able to do one thing and not another means you do not have cognitive impairment , maybe you are just mortal like the rest of us? - i.e good at some things and not others......
> 
> *im **** at math aswell , cant be low test im already on TRT , might need to talk to the GP about my obvious low GH levels
> 
> *go and visit your local dementia ward and you will see cognitive dysfunction.


But I need to be good at everything otherwise how can I be perfect?! Yeh I don't think I have any real concerning issues apart from the massive lack of focus which I've always suffered from.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Is it just maths that's the problem? Or is it any kind of task that requires concentration for longer than 15mins? Do you overthink maths?
> 
> How old are you out of interest?


Maths is the major problem. When I sit at my computer to write about health and fitness (coursework) I just cannot concentrate for longer than 5 mins. I've always envied those that could just sink into that world. I definitely over think it, and I think a major part of it is that thinking about it is causing the mental block, I think.

29. You thought I was 15 didn't you? ¬_¬


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's a few books I've read and recommend...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powerful-Mind-Through-Self-hypnosis-Self-mastery/dp/1846942985/ref=pd_sim_b_27

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Emotional-Intelligence-Matter-More-Than/dp/0747528306/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1380321465&sr=1-1&keywords=emotional+intelligence+daniel+goleman

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Awaken-Giant-within-Immediate-Emotional/dp/0743409388/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1380321507&sr=1-1&keywords=awaken+the+giant+within

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Introducing-Neuro-Linguistic-Programming-Joseph-OConnor/dp/1855383446/ref=sr_1_11?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1380321527&sr=1-11&keywords=nlp+books

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tibetan-Book-Living-Dying-Interpreters/dp/1846041058/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1380321642&sr=1-1&keywords=tibetan+book+of+living+and+dying

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secret-Rhonda-Byrne/dp/1847370292/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1380321686&sr=1-1&keywords=the+secret+book

These books have helped me in many aspects of my pysche.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

rectus said:


> Maths is the major problem. When I sit at my computer to write about health and fitness (coursework) I just cannot concentrate for longer than 5 mins. I've always envied those that could just sink into that world. I definitely over think it, and I think a major part of it is that thinking about it is causing the mental block, I think.
> 
> 29. You thought I was 15 didn't you? ¬_¬


I honestly had no idea how old you were, cause coursework could mean any age over, what, 14? 

Maths, hmmm, you don't have Dyscalculia do you?

Is it a mental block? Or are you like this all the time and with lots of things?

As for lack of concentration with other things.... Feel like everyone else got the handbook on dealing with life but you didn't? Always mystified how everyone else just gets on and does stuff, while you procrastinate your butt off and then do everything manically at the last minute, doing in an all-nighter what other people have taken a month to do and getting a higher grade? General inability to organise yourself, be that getting ready for the day, or tidying up after yourself? Somehow manage to get it together for externally organised stuff, but absolutely incapable of applying and sticking to self imposed deadlines? Can't concentrate on 1 thing at a time, so you might do coursework, while simultaneously being on a forum + watching a movie with music on in the background, cause that's the only way it works?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> I honestly had no idea how old you were, cause coursework could mean any age over, what, 14?
> 
> Maths, hmmm, you don't have Dyscalculia do you?
> 
> ...


WTF?! Do you know me?! That is exactly my personality. I just keep repeating history and never learn it seems.

It's a mental block yeah, I had a guy the other day test me on it. He asked me a VERY basic maths division and I just could not do it! I started to panic, hands got sweaty, mind went blank. Awful.

I have told a couple of people I have dyscalculia but I'm not 100% sure if it is. I have the symptoms I think but maybe I'm just trying to make them fit. I find if you give something a name it gets you more of an understanding, at least that's what I hope. When I told my ex I mispronounced it and she laughed twice for the mispronunciation and the fact I can't do maths. What a bastard.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Conscript said:


> Here's a few books I've read and recommend...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powerful-Mind-Through-Self-hypnosis-Self-mastery/dp/1846942985/ref=pd_sim_b_27
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have actually been doing a bit of reading on basic NLP and I find it really interesting. Trouble it takes an eternity to finish a book because of my aforementioned inability to concentrate for extended periods. I'll check these out  Do you feel you are a different person now as a result of reading these particular books?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

rectus said:


> Thank you. I have actually been doing a bit of reading on basic NLP and I find it really interesting. Trouble it takes an eternity to finish a book because of my aforementioned inability to concentrate for extended periods. I'll check these out  Do you feel you are a different person now as a result of reading these particular books?


lol you'll crack it mate, just need to associate study and concentration with feeling good, peaceful and confident!

I don't feel like a different person, I just feel like I'm opening the tap more, letting my potential, passion and motivation flow in a direction which I dictate more decisively. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@rectus, if you want I can take this to PM, because if you've been dealing with this all your life then it's not brain fog and no offense to anyone offering alternative methods it is not just a case of trying harder. CBT can help, it is, like NLP a way of retraining your brain and while that on it's own can be enough for some people, for others we need a little extra help.

If it makes you feel any better I basically described myself in those questions. But I'll add one more thing. Do you also get increasingly frustrated and cross at yourself for being a flake, make a decision to turn it all around and do successfully do that...for a short period of time and then crash and burn and suddenly everything is back to the way it always is?

In summary....is this you? http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/06/this-is-why-ill-never-be-adult.html


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok...you've mentioned 'brain fog' & also a 'blackness', there is also another issue that I know you have which I won't mention.

While some of us have offered great help & advice I would very strongly reccommend that you see your GP & get a MH assessment. No, you are not bonkers. 

If you can get to see a Psychiatrist then the avenues of help will become available quite quickly. By all means try & solve this by yourself, but at 29 I really do think you need medical assistance. 

I have been in the MH system for some long time, so I can promise you there's nothing to be apprehensive about.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

I am weighing up getting this too.

I have a seriously hard time not being distracted from studying at any level. Even if its a subject im passionate about (for instance fitness) I just seem to always find myself getting side tracked to do something else, almost like im restless. I am not expecting a miracle drug I just want something to help me stay focused, study hard and absorb what im reading. It seems to be a tossup between Modafinil and Adderall? But if I use pre-workouts in the morning or when I work out I don't want to be stimulated into cyborg mode. Would Modafinil be a better bet?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@braxbro, what country are you in?

It's very, very difficult to get real Adderall in the UK. Sides for Modafinil don't seem as severe. Personally, if I could get hold of genuine Adderall I'd use that, just be aware of your BP and that it'll strip mass from your frame.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> @braxbro, what country are you in?
> 
> It's very, very difficult to get real Adderall in the UK. Sides for Modafinil don't seem as severe. Personally, if I could get hold of genuine Adderall I'd use that, just be aware of your BP and that it'll strip mass from your frame.


Im currently in the UK, but if plans go accordingly i'll be studying in the US. I am needing to drop body fat so if adderall does that...I need to get some of that stuff as it sounds an added bonus. I immagine i'd simply stop all other forms of stims including pre-workouts, caffeine,etc Is it literally impossible to get it in the UK?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

zack amin said:


> My brothers in the forces , got his from china still gave a few tabs lying around, mod alert , he didn't sleep for 3 days and wrote and drew diagrams blueprints and evacuation plans for a world war 3 bunker


Same here but i was on black microdots. However when i came down off the drugs my amazing blueprint just looked like a matchstick man waving a sword in a house without a roof, lol.

@rectus did you get your modafinil yet?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

braxbro said:


> Im currently in the UK, but if plans go accordingly i'll be studying in the US. I am needing to drop body fat so if adderall does that...I need to get some of that stuff as it sounds an added bonus. I immagine i'd simply stop all other forms of stims including pre-workouts, caffeine,etc Is it literally impossible to get it in the UK?


Check your university/college guidelines regarding academic doping, some Universities are now expelling students that are caught.

Adderall has a higher addiction rate, but is extremely easy to get hold of in the US. Modafinil is great for alertness.

If you've overdone the coffee you'll know!

Considering that even my doc in the UK can't prescribe me Adderall I'd go with it being rather hard acquire. I'd be surprised if you found a genuine source. Whereas in the US, it won't take you long at all to find someone who sells the genuine article on campus.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

I have friends who are on it over there, might see if they can ship me some. Its not a class A or B drug in the UK is it? I would definitely check the college guidelines before using any for sure. I was prescribed ritalin as a kid so I know I have tendancies to be distracted and not perform as academically as I should. Not sure how Ritalin heads up against Adderall or the other two either.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

braxbro said:


> I have friends who are on it over there, might see if they can ship me some. Its not a class A or B drug in the UK is it? I would definitely check the college guidelines before using any for sure. I was prescribed ritalin as a kid so I know I have tendancies to be distracted and not perform as academically as I should. Not sure how Ritalin heads up against Adderall or the other two either.


Depends if you're more ADD or ADHD. For the former, definitely Adderall, or you might be ok on Concerta, but the ADHD seems Ritalin is more effective.

Why did you stop with Ritalin? Did they just tell you, you grew out of it or what?

Edit; think it's a class B dug in the UK.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> @rectus did you get your modafinil yet?


Still waiting on it, should be delivered by the end of the week I reckon.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Depends if you're more ADD or ADHD. For the former, definitely Adderall, or you might be ok on Concerta, but the ADHD seems Ritalin is more effective.
> 
> Why did you stop with Ritalin? Did they just tell you, you grew out of it or what?
> 
> Edit; think it's a class B dug in the UK.


I was basically distracted by anything in school in classes, people next to me or the Tv when im home,etc It wouldn't take much for me to take my eyes off my work and its still the same now. I am reading the NASM personal training book and its a subject I passionate about, problem is I'll end up finding anything else to do instead, or something will distract me...I hate it. I don't know the difference between ADD or ADHD personally. I was talking to my mum about this a while ago and she said I stopped ritalin because it made me stop eating...back then I wasnt trying to cut so I came off it. I don't want something that will be academically be cheating, I just want something to keep me focused and really get into my work without distractions. I don't feel its laziness I just feel that mentally I can't concentrate, the rare times Im able to do so I come away thinking " wow that was amazing, I learnt stuff and achieved, why can't I always do this" ?

Edit: I don't run and jump about, but I do seem to always be tapping my foot...literally always..bouncing my knee up and down when im sat down at a table or desk...wtf.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@braxbro

It's not cheating if you already have ADD (you sound inattentive). In this case it's simply leveling the playing field. If you're off to college in the US, and you're already pre-disposed I bet you'd be able to get a doc there to prescribe it to you. It's not laziness, it's a total brain fog nightmare. Used to make me so angry, because all my friends could just sit down and get on with things and I never could. Anyway, I digress, it doesn't necessarily go away as an adult.

Ritalin has the opposite effect on me, ramps up my metabolism and I just can't. stop. eating.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> @braxbro
> 
> It's not cheating if you already have ADD (you sound inattentive). In this case it's simply leveling the playing field. If you're off to college in the US, and you're already pre-disposed I bet you'd be able to get a doc there to prescribe it to you. It's not laziness, it's a total brain fog nightmare. Used to make me so angry, because all my friends could just sit down and get on with things and I never could. Anyway, I digress, it doesn't necessarily go away as an adult.
> 
> Ritalin has the opposite effect on me, ramps up my metabolism and I just can't. stop. eating.


I feel that too with friends being able to keep their heads down and study.

I want to do sports nutrition there and I bought the NASM fitness training book to test me out here and also land me in good stead for a part time job at somewhere like LA Fitness. I think i'd be able to be prescribed something there but for the time being I want to blast through this book and really test myself out academically. Having a look at symptoms of ADD...this is my..

Adults with ADD/ADHD often have difficulty staying focused and attending to daily, mundane tasks. For example, you may be easily distracted by irrelevant sights and sounds, quickly bounce from one activity to another, or become bored quickly. Symptoms in this category are sometimes overlooked because they are less outwardly disruptive than the ADD/ADHD symptoms of hyperactivity and impulsivity-but they can be every bit as troublesome. The symptoms of inattention and concentration difficulties include:

*"zoning out" without realizing it, even in the middle of a conversation

*extreme distractibility; wandering attention makes it hard to stay on track

*difficulty paying attention or focusing, such as when reading or listening to others

*struggling to complete tasks, even ones that seem simple

*tendency to overlook details, leading to errors or incomplete work

*poor listening skills; hard time remembering conversations and following directions


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I can understand wanting to test yourself academically, but there's setting yourself a challenge and then there's the equivalent of trying to run a race with one leg tied to your back. Or have I misunderstood and you mean you're trying to find something to tide you over until you head to the US?


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> I can understand wanting to test yourself academically, but there's setting yourself a challenge and then there's the equivalent of trying to run a race with one leg tied to your back. Or have I misunderstood and you mean you're trying to find something to tide you over until you head to the US?


Yeah, NASM to tie me over until the US mainly. I will sort my application out early next year, in the mean time I want to see my capabilities to study over here. If it goes god awful, i'll have to rethink.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Received my Modafinil from UP. Customs opened it and charged me £15 for the privilege.

Took 100mg (half a tab) after the gym as I was knackered and wanted something to wake me up because "Modafinil is an awakefulness enchancing drug that was created for treatment of daytime sleep related disorders such as Narcolepsy." but I am still so drained so I going to have a nap any moment now. So, no different. Unless you guys have noticed my posts today were enlightening, thought provoking and brilliant?


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

rectus said:


> Received my Modafinil from UP. Customs opened it and charged me £15 for the privilege.
> 
> Took 100mg (half a tab) after the gym as I was knackered and wanted something to wake me up because "Modafinil is an awakefulness enchancing drug that was created for treatment of daytime sleep related disorders such as Narcolepsy." but I am still so drained so I going to have a nap any moment now. So, no different. Unless you guys have noticed my posts today were enlightening, thought provoking and brilliant?


100mg sounds like nothing from what i've read about it, some people dose 200mg twice a day. Also, I don't think its meant to be a potent stimulant, it keeps you more mentally focused but its not going to dismiss natural tiredness after a workout.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

braxbro said:


> 100mg sounds like nothing from what i've read about it, some people dose 200mg twice a day. Also, I don't think its meant to be a potent stimulant, it keeps you more mentally focused but its not going to dismiss natural tiredness after a workout.


Yeah it's going to be a hard thing to gauge if it's actually having an effect. I thought I'd start with 100mg to see how I feel, I'll try 200mg next time.


----------



## Mickey_B (Oct 20, 2013)

braxbro said:


> 100mg sounds like nothing from what i've read about it, some people dose 200mg twice a day. Also, I don't think its meant to be a potent stimulant, it keeps you more mentally focused but its not going to dismiss natural tiredness after a workout.


Yeah you're spot-on mate, 100mg is a really low dose I'm on 2x200mg and that is a relatively low dose (amongst narcoleptics!) I quite often let my Mrs have a pill or 2 if she's got a long day ahead. I'd say take the 200mg but like you said it's a wake promotor rather than a stimulant, so don't expect too much, make sure you take it at least 6hrs before bedtime so as not to disturb your sleep pattern.

Happy to address any other concerns in ref. to modafinil or excessive daytime sleepiness/ fatigue


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Forgot to post, I did 200mg, didn't notice any difference in concentration. Maybe I'll try 400mg at some point.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

My goodness it just shows the difference between different stimulants! I had to spend a month titrating upto 36mg ConcertaXL.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> My goodness it just shows the difference between different stimulants! I had to spend a month titrating upto 36mg ConcertaXL.


you have adult adhd /add ?

personally i think some people are expecting too much from modafinil as said above its not meant to be a stimulant , if you have tried decent amphetamine then taking modifinil will be like having a cup of strong coffee without getting the jitters.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Read lots more about Aderrall, that seems to be where its at. Why doesn't this exist in the UK? Light years behind like we are with supplements?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

pugster said:


> you have adult adhd /add ?
> 
> personally i think some people are expecting too much from modafinil as said above its not meant to be a stimulant , if you have tried decent amphetamine then taking modifinil will be like having a cup of strong coffee without getting the jitters.


Yes I do. 

I have to say getting a diagnosis has made a huge difference, but it's not a magic pill and CBT for life skills is a vital component for managing the condition. They're considering changing my meds to dextroamphetamine as some of the sides I'm experiencing are the polar opposite to standard.

I agree with you, it seems people think modafinil is on par with Adderall when it's nowhere near as strong.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Adderall > Modafinil by a long way no doubt, adderall breaches amphetamine hcl in terms of concentration.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

But you can't buy it anywhere!


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

rectus said:


> But you can't buy it anywhere!


Yep, ****ing annoying. Lets go halves on a massive shipment into the UK lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

rectus said:


> But you can't buy it anywhere!


Look harder..


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

You can buy pharma grade amphetamine hcl for £120 per gram...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Conscript said:


> You can buy pharma grade amphetamine hcl for £120 per gram...


Is that site legit then...always gave it a wide berth.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

braxbro said:


> Yep, ****ing annoying. Lets go halves on a massive shipment into the UK lol[/quote
> 
> Sounds like a great idea...this is ofc only a joke & I would never do this.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Is that site legit then...always gave it a wide berth.


I've used the site last year and didn't have any issues, the adderall and phet were very potent.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

modafinil is awesome, just the sides effects are a bit annoything


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

DaveMCFC said:


> modafinil is awesome, just the sides effects are a bit annoything


Which are? What dose do you take?


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Conscript said:


> I've used the site last year and didn't have any issues, the adderall and phet were very potent.


What did I you think of adderall altogether?


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

In my opinion you cant comparw modafinil to aphetamine based stuff


----------

